# Inside Pakistans **** industry



## sparklingway

Personal Note : I thought ten times before posting this. This piece is surely going to cause a lot of controversy where many will deny the existence of a local industry and many will accuse the journalist for portraying a "bad image" and many will indulge in posting links of Indian **** industry to somehow counter this.

*Inside Pakistans **** industry*​By Fawad Ali

May 02, 2010

Its late at night and the room is dimly lit. The walls are decorated with paintings, posters of sportsmen and some birthday cards. There is silence. A boy and a girl are sitting hand in hand. In due time, the boy starts playing with the girls hair. She walks away from him and he follows her to the edge of the bed. The girl looks coyly up at him and says, Please dont.

The moment of intimacy is broken as someone shouts, Repeat. The young couple has been shooting a scene for an adult movie at a studio in Defence, an upmarket Karachi suburb. The studio, which is considered one of the best in the country, combines the innovative with the traditional in its products. Two of the four rooms in the bungalow serve as sets. The room in which this movie is shooting has been designed to look like a study.

The movie has been made to attract students and to show them how to enjoy intimate relationships, claims Junaid, owner of the studio and producer of the film. While the use of hi-tech equipment has given his work a more sophisticated look, Junaid credits another factor for the rapid rise of his career.

The reason for our success is not the use of sophisticated equipment but the introduction of youngsters, says Junaid. Producing such flicks can be very lucrative. A film typically costs Rs 400-600,000 and can make as much as one million rupees. Last year, says Junaid, we produced seven films.

Do the math and it becomes obvious that this little makeshift studio is minting money. As for the actresses, they are paid between Rs 30,000 to 50,000 per film. For three of the seven films he produced, says Junaid, youngsters volunteered themselves for the main roles. And what of the rest? Tina, a director who was once an actor herself, adds somewhat menacingly, We have the ability to convince people. Junaid and Tina laid the foundations for the studio in 2002 and claim to have produced more than 90 films since.

They have, in time, learned the ropes of the industry. At first they mimicked the moves and plots of English movies but then slowly gained the confidence to add a hint of local flavour to their productions. Tina says, We wanted something that would appeal to the local audience and show them something about sex in Pakistan. Tina remembers the first time they produced a film without providing directions to the actors. It was in 2005 and, in Tinas words, it rocked the market.

The studio initially hired commercial sex workers for their films. Soon, though, they began to expand by hiring enthusiastic volunteers. They felt it would make the performances look more natural. During the filming none of the actors are allowed to use condoms. Condoms take away from the viewers pleasure, is Junaids calculation, proffered with a loud smile. He does not think it necessary to carry out HIV tests before employing performers. Defying all odds, the producers of both of Pakistans leading adult film-studios claim to never have encountered a single HIV-positive actor in this field.

Beena, 24, volunteered for a movie in 2007 and has appeared in seven since. She says, My friend Aliya worked in them and would tell me stories. One day I asked her to take me with her to a shoot and she agreed. After attending, she decided to give it a go herself. Zunaira, who is 56 and has blonde streaks in her hair, followed a similar path to the adult film industry. After attending classes at college I would come to the studio. It turned into a sort of addiction. Twenty-three-year-old Zubaida is sitting in a well decorated guest room at her Tariq Road flat. Located in a commercial building, the interior is adorned with colourful prints.

There are four other people in the room; three men aged between 30 and 35 and Binda, a girl in blue jeans and a red T-shirt, who joined the industry two years ago. In 2006, Zubaida ran away from her home in Gujarat with a boy she loved. He used me for 10 days and then sold me to a man from Gulshan-e-Iqbal. The man raped me for a month and then put me up for sale again.

In the spring of 2008, Zubaida met Arsalan, a handsome boy from Defence, at a party at Hawkes Bay where she had gone on a date with a customer. Zubaida and Arsalan soon became closer and started an intimate relationship. Arsalan was already in the business and convinced Zubaida that appearing in adult movies would make her famous. She describes the experience of making her debut movie. I was confused in front of the camera the first time. I had seen never pictures or movies of myself in such a situation.

Arsalan and Jan, the producer and star of the film persuaded her to do a photo shoot undressed and then started shooting the film. It was all new for mebut I am used to it now, the young actor said, blushing. The process of shooting a film, according to Arsalan, is not as easy as it sounds. You have to arrange sets, dresses and hire professional cameramen to do the job.

It not as simple as two people doing scenes and one cameraman shooting them, he explained. They then circulate the films in the market with the help of their regular shopkeepers. The films are circulated all across the country and posted on websites. The team also poses as viewers and start chat room discussions and post blogs about the quality of their films and beauty of their stable of actors. Arsalan reckons that Titlyaan and Andheri Raat are the biggest hits that have come from his studio as yet. Junaid and Tinas shortlist consists of Take Me in Your Arms and Love On The Beach. Junaids latest innovation has been shooting films in cars at night.

It took some very brave actors and skilled cameramen, but after some initial glitches, they pulled it off. The police are not a problem. Pay them Rs 5,000 and they shant bother you, the producers say. For its part, the police deny the existence of such movies. Some police officers laughed at the very idea of such adult movie studios in Karachi. But others did accept them. Crime Investigation Police SP Fayyaz Khan said that such films are not allowed and whenever police receives information regarding the presence of these movies in shops, they take action. Many shops have been raided in the recent past, concedes Khan.

For their part, the police are quick to defend their role in turning a blind eye to these productions. CCPO Karachi Police Waseem Ahmad rebuffed the allegation that police are involved in promoting the industry saying wherever, we find such movies or people we fine and punish accordingly.


----------



## zagahaga

you got some obsesession with pakistani **** .... WEIRDDDDD!!!!!!!


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Wow so many things changed in Pakistan.


----------



## JonAsad

Do they have a website running Boss ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

dunno... sounds a bit exaggerated... things do exist but the writer makes you feel its easy for anyone to get involve n get away with it e.g. girls acting in the movie after college hours

plus 5000 for police??? thats the sum they can get by catching 5-6 motorcyclists doing "double sawari"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

I hope they won't be able to compete with Indian stuff and shut down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> The reason for our success is not the use of sophisticated equipment but the introduction of youngsters, says Junaid. Producing such flicks can be very lucrative. A film typically costs Rs 400-600,000 and can make as much as one million rupees. Last year, says Junaid, we produced seven films.
> 
> Do the math and it becomes obvious that this little makeshift studio is minting money. As for the actresses, they are paid between Rs 30,000 to 50,000 per film. For three of the seven films he produced, says Junaid, youngsters volunteered themselves for the main roles. And what of the rest? Tina, a director who was once an actor herself, adds somewhat menacingly, We have the ability to convince people. Junaid and Tina laid the foundations for the studio in 2002 and claim to have produced more than 90 films since.





yeah true - so much of changing we can notice in Pakistan recently.

90 films since 2002  

Outrageous


----------



## Bang Galore

zagahaga said:


> you got some obsesession with pakistani **** .... WEIRDDDDD!!!!!!!



Weird or not, I notice that you were interested enough to read. How else did you get here?


----------



## Mirza Jatt

^^^ post reported.


----------



## ARCHON

self delete


----------



## ARCHON

post reported. request mods to check the Ip address too.


----------



## AVADI

Bird any way his post's will be deleted better you edit your posts and and delete the quoted part.


----------



## ARCHON

AVADI said:


> Bird any way his post's will be deleted better you edit your posts and and delete the quoted part.



ok will do.. the posts show how much cultured he is anyway.


----------



## AVADI

birdofprey said:


> ok will do.. the posts show how much cultured he is anyway.



What can you expect from a 12year old.


----------



## grey boy 2

Omg, do you Indian ever get sick and tired of this ? after so many 

times, its not even funny anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arslan_treen

post reported , please guys ignore the moron , its the best policy dont burn ur blood on such idiots .


----------



## ARCHON

guys .. dont reply to this guy.. he is a fake identity , who is desperate of a recent ban and want to share what he likes in the fake identity. lets be patient and hope mods do the rest.


----------



## shining eyes

producers and directors of such films should be hanged

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCHON

grey boy 2 said:


> Omg, do you Indian ever get sick and tired of this ? after so many
> 
> times, its not even funny anymore.



sir as a senior member , we expect you show some *sense* in knowing who is fake and who is not with the time you have spend here in PDF. we are a community here, we do have differences here. But if somebody says things to this level against your country with a fake ID , you can expect* us* to be there with you and report the post rather than making a *cheap* shot. so please show in your words , that you indeed represent the elite senior members category that we* respect* here.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Will you please get lost, sometimes i wonder why these kind of Indian

newbie pop up once a while to defecate on the forum, do you have 

no shame ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thebrownguy

grey boy 2 said:


> Will you please get lost, sometimes i wonder why these kind of Indian
> 
> newbie pop up once a while to defecate on the forum, do you have
> 
> no shame ?



Listen troll, you very well know he is not Indian. I don't see much difference between the two of you honestly. Just that he does not disguise his pathetic comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## subject17

self delete


----------



## ARCHON

thebrownguy said:


> Listen troll, you very well know he is not Indian. I don't see much difference between the two of you honestly. Just that he does not disguise his pathetic comments.



Hey , just ignore it and let people discussing get back to the topic . we (Indians) have no business in here, its a discussion regarding Pakistan's **** industry. i just came to the thread seeing the bad remarks by the fake guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

guys calm down, I am making apology from you guys, on stupid posts of that moron.


----------



## WAQAS119

aik doo namoonay aisay bhi hotay hain, so why to worry... forget it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thebrownguy

Lol, what is left to discuss? Name some movies...


----------



## notsuperstitious

thebrownguy said:


> Lol, what is left to discuss? Name some movies...



With links pls.


----------



## JonAsad

i hope they make some movie kama sutra style 
or else they all sould be hanged 

Lol


----------



## T-Faz

Where are the *videos and pictures *, provide me with a link so I can review it for you people. Will let you know if it suitable or not. . I will go HANDle my business with this film. 

Now thinking about this, like Asim Aquil said '*Kaum Ke Beste Ho Rahi Hai*' in front of *Indians*.

Must find and post pics of indian pornstars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

There was a similar article on Gay people a few weeks back and I was thinking that someone might post it and was ready to counter it. lol.


----------



## khanz

I hope the girls in these films aren't like typical fat pakistani actresses


----------



## JonAsad

i see lotof active users viewing this thread..lol
some of them are well respected.. hehe


----------



## K^se

Ewwww this is as Big as Fail as Indian ****..


----------



## Windjammer

Every country or society has such menace albeit some openly while for others it's the dark side.
Pasting such an article is nothing less than an exposure.
Do we really need to discuss such subjects in a public forum. ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pappuyadav

thought Pak society is free from such *****..should be nipped in the bud..see the ***** in India called Red street !!


----------



## Peregrine

Hi
Pakistani's have hormones too you know


----------



## Kompromat

What was the Link BTW ?


----------



## jagjitnatt

pappuyadav said:


> thought Pak society is free from such *****..should be nipped in the bud..see the ***** in India called Red street !!



Nothing wrong with it. It happens everywhere in the world. It is even legal in some places.

Is it just me or really girls in p0rn movies are more beautiful than average models out there. 

Where is the admission form? I can work for free.


----------



## Patriot

Who cares about these things when there is a big huge Hera Mandi in Lahore and police can't act against them.They will never take action against these people.It should be made illegal.


----------



## Kompromat

sparklingway said:


> Personal Note : *I thought ten times before posting this. This piece is surely going to cause a lot of controversy where many will deny the existence of a local industry and many will accuse the journalist for portraying a "bad image" and many will indulge in posting links of Indian **** industry to somehow counter this.*
> *Inside Pakistans **** industry*​By Fawad Ali
> 
> May 02, 2010
> 
> Its late at night and the room is dimly lit. The walls are decorated with paintings, posters of sportsmen and some birthday cards. There is silence. A boy and a girl are sitting hand in hand. In due time, the boy starts playing with the girls hair. She walks away from him and he follows her to the edge of the bed. The girl looks coyly up at him and says, Please dont.
> 
> The moment of intimacy is broken as someone shouts, Repeat. The young couple has been shooting a scene for an adult movie at a studio in Defence, an upmarket Karachi suburb. The studio, which is considered one of the best in the country, combines the innovative with the traditional in its products. Two of the four rooms in the bungalow serve as sets. The room in which this movie is shooting has been designed to look like a study.
> 
> The movie has been made to attract students and to show them how to enjoy intimate relationships, claims Junaid, owner of the studio and producer of the film. While the use of hi-tech equipment has given his work a more sophisticated look, Junaid credits another factor for the rapid rise of his career.
> 
> The reason for our success is not the use of sophisticated equipment but the introduction of youngsters, says Junaid. Producing such flicks can be very lucrative. A film typically costs Rs 400-600,000 and can make as much as one million rupees. Last year, says Junaid, we produced seven films.
> 
> Do the math and it becomes obvious that this little makeshift studio is minting money. As for the actresses, they are paid between Rs 30,000 to 50,000 per film. For three of the seven films he produced, says Junaid, youngsters volunteered themselves for the main roles. And what of the rest? Tina, a director who was once an actor herself, adds somewhat menacingly, We have the ability to convince people. Junaid and Tina laid the foundations for the studio in 2002 and claim to have produced more than 90 films since.
> 
> They have, in time, learned the ropes of the industry. At first they mimicked the moves and plots of English movies but then slowly gained the confidence to add a hint of local flavour to their productions. Tina says, We wanted something that would appeal to the local audience and show them something about sex in Pakistan. Tina remembers the first time they produced a film without providing directions to the actors. It was in 2005 and, in Tinas words, it rocked the market.
> 
> The studio initially hired commercial sex workers for their films. Soon, though, they began to expand by hiring enthusiastic volunteers. They felt it would make the performances look more natural. During the filming none of the actors are allowed to use condoms. Condoms take away from the viewers pleasure, is Junaids calculation, proffered with a loud smile. He does not think it necessary to carry out HIV tests before employing performers. Defying all odds, the producers of both of Pakistans leading adult film-studios claim to never have encountered a single HIV-positive actor in this field.
> 
> Beena, 24, volunteered for a movie in 2007 and has appeared in seven since. She says, My friend Aliya worked in them and would tell me stories. One day I asked her to take me with her to a shoot and she agreed. After attending, she decided to give it a go herself. Zunaira, who is 56 and has blonde streaks in her hair, followed a similar path to the adult film industry. After attending classes at college I would come to the studio. It turned into a sort of addiction. Twenty-three-year-old Zubaida is sitting in a well decorated guest room at her Tariq Road flat. Located in a commercial building, the interior is adorned with colourful prints.
> 
> There are four other people in the room; three men aged between 30 and 35 and Binda, a girl in blue jeans and a red T-shirt, who joined the industry two years ago. In 2006, Zubaida ran away from her home in Gujarat with a boy she loved. He used me for 10 days and then sold me to a man from Gulshan-e-Iqbal. The man raped me for a month and then put me up for sale again.
> 
> In the spring of 2008, Zubaida met Arsalan, a handsome boy from Defence, at a party at Hawkes Bay where she had gone on a date with a customer. Zubaida and Arsalan soon became closer and started an intimate relationship. Arsalan was already in the business and convinced Zubaida that appearing in adult movies would make her famous. She describes the experience of making her debut movie. I was confused in front of the camera the first time. I had seen never pictures or movies of myself in such a situation.
> 
> Arsalan and Jan, the producer and star of the film persuaded her to do a photo shoot undressed and then started shooting the film. It was all new for mebut I am used to it now, the young actor said, blushing. The process of shooting a film, according to Arsalan, is not as easy as it sounds. You have to arrange sets, dresses and hire professional cameramen to do the job.
> 
> It not as simple as two people doing scenes and one cameraman shooting them, he explained. They then circulate the films in the market with the help of their regular shopkeepers. The films are circulated all across the country and posted on websites. The team also poses as viewers and start chat room discussions and post blogs about the quality of their films and beauty of their stable of actors. Arsalan reckons that Titlyaan and Andheri Raat are the biggest hits that have come from his studio as yet. Junaid and Tinas shortlist consists of Take Me in Your Arms and Love On The Beach. Junaids latest innovation has been shooting films in cars at night.
> 
> It took some very brave actors and skilled cameramen, but after some initial glitches, they pulled it off. The police are not a problem. Pay them Rs 5,000 and they shant bother you, the producers say. For its part, the police deny the existence of such movies. Some police officers laughed at the very idea of such adult movie studios in Karachi. But others did accept them. Crime Investigation Police SP Fayyaz Khan said that such films are not allowed and whenever police receives information regarding the presence of these movies in shops, they take action. Many shops have been raided in the recent past, concedes Khan.
> 
> For their part, the police are quick to defend their role in turning a blind eye to these productions. CCPO Karachi Police Waseem Ahmad rebuffed the allegation that police are involved in promoting the industry saying wherever, we find such movies or people we fine and punish accordingly.




What is your personal view on this matter ?
I believe that this Zina and it must be stopped as it eats through the society where we don't have any protection for Kids from getting hold of these Movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thebrownguy

Prostitution is very important for balance of the society. If it is checked or shut, the frustrated ones will resort to crimes like rape. Its all working fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

No1 Pakistani Pornstar.


----------



## ARCHON

T-Faz said:


> Where are the *videos and pictures *, provide me with a link so I can review it for you people. Will let you know if it suitable or not. . I will go HANDle my business with this film.
> 
> Now thinking about this, like Asim Aquil said '*Kaum Ke Beste Ho Rahi Hai*' in front of *Indians*.
> 
> Must find and post pics of indian pornstars.



Hey these are sunny leone and Priya rai..


----------



## thebrownguy

T-Faz said:


> No1 Pakistani Pornstar.



Hey i saw a clip of hers, where Mr.Gilani behaved like a total pervert. Man, one of the funniest videos on youtube.

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------

Priya rai is hot .. and talented too...


----------



## T-Faz

birdofprey said:


> Hey these are sunny leone and Priya rai..



I like the first one, looks good. Please send her to work as an Indian diplomat to Pakistan. I will take it from there. 

Priya, send her too.

Too many sickos on this thread.


----------



## Patriot

Black Blood said:


> What is your personal view on this matter ?
> I believe that this Zina and it must be stopped as it eats through the society where we don't have any protection for Kids from getting hold of these Movies.


If you think kids can't watch **** without cds then you're wrong dude.Everything is on internet now...but there is difference between watching **** and making **** and the latter should be illegal and people should be punished.


----------



## khanz

haha anyone got pics of these people ?


----------



## ARCHON

T-Faz said:


> I like the first one, looks good. Please send her to work as an Indian diplomat to Pakistan. I will take it from there.
> 
> Priya, send her too.
> 
> Too many sickos on this thread.



Dude both are Indians. first 1s original name is Karan Malhotra ( not to be confused with the other karan.1970)


and the other one, priya rai is from delhi.

Both are settled in US and has nothing to do with India. You have to be satisfied , for the time being with Rakhi Sawanth.


----------



## T-Faz

khanz said:


> haha anyone got pics of these people ?



*Here is Pakistani Ron Jeremy and his **** partner Israeli Jenna Jammeson (Cousin of Ehud Barak)*



*Here they are getting an award for their film.*


----------



## ARCHON

khanz said:


> haha anyone got pics of these people ?



search for sunny leone in google.. pics are too hot for pdf


----------



## T-Faz

The mods are here, they will close this soon. Lets have our fun while it lasts.


----------



## JonAsad

T-Faz said:


> *Here is Pakistani Ron Jeremy and his **** partner Israeli Jenna Jammeson (Cousin of Ehud Barak)*



no wonder why all pakistani keep their hands on their crouches 

btw i can feel a tank coming soon to delete all the posts


----------



## ARCHON

T-Faz said:


> The mods are here, they will close this soon. Lets have our fun while it lasts.



 ... what makes u think they dont love a bit of fun.

This thread has made a U-Turn from Pakistan **** industry to Indian one. LOL.

Anyway the major stars here are based in US and they act more like Americans than desi in the videos. ( i admit i have seen those.).

The demand for this is imminent as to the traffic from this region towards sites which put **** shooted through mobiles and hidden cams which is of a great interest to the people particularly from this region of India, Pakistan and Bangladesh.


----------



## T-Faz

birdofprey said:


> ... what makes u think they dont love a bit of fun.
> 
> This thread has made a U-Turn from Pakistan **** industry to Indian one. LOL.
> 
> Anyway the major stars here are based in US and they act more like Americans than desi in the videos. ( i admit i have seen those.).
> 
> The demand for this is imminent as to the traffic from this region towards sites which put **** shooted through mobiles and hidden cams which is of a great interest to the people particularly from this region of India, Pakistan and Bangladesh.



You see ****, Taubah Taubah. 





*Cute.*


----------



## pappuyadav

http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...karachi-s-****-hub-still-going-strong-20.html

another thread is also running similiar lines...


----------



## ARCHON

T-Faz said:


> You see ****, Taubah Taubah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cute.*



Yup. i have been fascinated by the Human anatomy *science * and do some research occasionally based upon that.


----------



## JonAsad

i dont know if its relevant here but since we r at it here is an interesting news to share

Despite having served for years as a distinguished Pakistani diplomat, Akbar Zeb reportedly cannot receive accreditation as Pakistan's ambassador to Saudi Arabia. The reason, apparently, has nothing to do with his credentials, and everything to do with his name -- which, in Arabic, translates to "biggest dick": 

In Saudi Arabia, size does count. 

A high level Pakistani diplomat has been rejected as Ambassador of Saudi Arabia because his name, Akbar Zib, equates to "Biggest Dick" in Arabic. Saudi officials, apparently overwhelmed by the idea of the name, put their foot down and gave the idea of his being posted there, the kibosh. 

According to this Arabic-language article in the Arab Times, Pakistan had previously floated Zeb's name as ambassador to the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain, only to have him rejected for the same reason. One can only assume that submitting Zeb's name to a number of Arabic-speaking countries is some unique form of punishment designed by the Pakistani Foreign Ministry -- or the result of a particularly egregious cockup. 

Pakistani ambassador rejected because his name is NSFW in Arabic [UPDATED] | FP Passport


----------



## pappuyadav

P R A N K !!!!!

MAMOONA MALIK 2:53 PM ET February 10, 2010 clarification
High Commission for Pakistan
Press Section
Ottawa
---
We would like to point out that the story going around that our ambassador was rejected by Saudi Arabia is a hoax and should not be taken seriously. It is a prank played on the internet which has now been picked up by some newspapers. In actual fact the Ambassador was never selected for Saudi Arabia or any Arab country nor his name sent to seek concurrence of the respective governments. He has served only 9 months of his 3 years tenure in Ottawa.
We hope you will see the story for what it is  a hoax.
(Mamoona Amjed)
Press Counsellor
February 10, 2010


----------



## zagahaga

guy if you think there hot .... GET A LIFEEE .... need queens of islam..... girl reppin the hijab dunt care if she want she can wear a jilbab


----------



## zagahaga



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FreekiN

Wow. I knew Pakistan had a stupid mujra industry and an alcohol industry but I would never have even thought about a **** industry. 

This is dumb because we already have an epidemic of western pornography getting into the hands of minors, now LOCAL ****? WTF?


----------



## FreekiN

1 Members and 12 guests viewing this thread.

I'm currently laughing my *** off.


----------



## zagahaga

xMustiiej70 said:


> why are you posting that video in a **** thread?
> have you lost your mind.
> delete that video right away!



and why is taht not to ashame the members of this fourm who are too paksitani ... but on the other hand saying such dirty stuff? good if you feel ashamed


----------



## major arif

astaghfirullah..................

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------

Allah may help us all..........

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

Allah may help us all..........

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

every 1 should take at least 1 step against all deez..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Tax them so much that this industry closes or cut off their electricity  like we do we other industries.


----------



## ARCHON

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Tax them so much that this industry closes or cut off their electricity  like we do we other industries.



is it legal and do they have offices to tax them and cut electricity.. and are they already paying taxxxx????


----------



## jagjitnatt

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Tax them so much that this industry closes or cut off their electricity  like we do we other industries.



they don't pay any tax since its illegal. The govt doesn't know about their business. Only the local officials do and they are more than happy with what they get from the business.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

birdofprey said:


> is it legal and do they have offices to tax them and cut electricity.. and are they already paying taxxxx????



*Its a Joke  man*, *Industrial Joke * , the only **** Industry on stock exchange is in Australia.


----------



## TOPGUN

Every country has its goods & bads... in anycase this is a defence forum this rubish thread should be closed from here.


----------



## ARCHON

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> *Its a Joke  man*, *Industrial Joke * , the only **** Industry on stock exchange is in Australia.



Its ok. will take the posts from u as a joke from now on.. 






Just joking .


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

I'm 12 and what is this?


----------



## sparklingway

Windjammer said:


> Every country or society has such menace albeit some openly while for others it's the dark side.
> Pasting such an article is nothing less than an exposure.
> Do we really need to discuss such subjects in a public forum. ??



Hide everything, bury our heads in the sand and turn away our eyes? 

Moral cowardice affects our society in more than one way. Our society has failed to find the courage to address controversial and difficult topics and any issue that it fails to address is outright rejected. Just like child molestation and homosexuality which are never addressed, spoken of or considered, these issues remain unaddressed. Child molestation and homosexuality are downright denied, people will deny their very existence so that they do not have to address it.

Moral courage is way different than courage in the battlefield. Most of the people in the entire sub continent lack moral courage to address issues that are "incompatible" with their daily lives. Child molestation in Pakistan isn't just common, it's a menace now and I remember people writing to The News to discontinue the section by the NGO Aangan in US magazine where they replied to confidential mails from abused children. It made people "uncomfortable". Comfort is more important to these people than the life of a child who would most definitely remain psychologically damaged for his life.

It is time we address the "controversial" issues as well.

As far as my opinion is concerned, nobody can stop the rise of a local adult industry. Social conservatism gives rise higher demand for pornography and we all know how sex starved our teenagers are. This isn't a menace produced by the modern age or Interweb, this has been the same since time immemorial. 

Whether we want to stop the proliferation of this industry is up to the general public opinion, but as far as I see it this can never be stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Patriot

Azad Kashmir said:


> I'm 12 and what is this?



Beta, you should not be using internet .You're too young.Your parents should install parental controls.


----------



## hillman32

Whats the point of posting this stuff ?

Good and Bad people are always there in each and every society and country !!!


----------



## Patriot

sparklingway said:


> Hide everything, bury our heads in the sand and turn away our eyes?
> 
> Moral cowardice affects our society in more than one way. Our society has failed to find the courage to address controversial and difficult topics and any issue that it fails to address is outright rejected. Just like child molestation and homosexuality which are never addressed, spoken of or considered, these issues remain unaddressed. Child molestation and homosexuality are downright denied, people will deny their very existence so that they do not have to address it.
> 
> Moral courage is way different than courage in the battlefield. Most of the people in the entire sub continent lack moral courage to address issues that are "incompatible" with their daily lives. Child molestation in Pakistan isn't just common, it's a menace now and I remember people writing to The News to discontinue the section by the NGO Aangan in US magazine where they replied to confidential mails from abused children. It made people "uncomfortable". Comfort is more important to these people than the life of a child who would most definitely remain psychologically damaged for his life.
> 
> It is time we address the "controversial" issues as well.
> 
> As far as my opinion is concerned, nobody can stop the rise of a local adult industry. Social conservatism gives rise higher demand for pornography and we all now have sex starved our teenagers are. This isn't a menace produced by the modern age or Interweb, this has been the same since time immemorial.
> 
> Whether we want to stop the proliferation of this industry is up to the general public opinion, but as far as I see it this can never be stopped.


Agreed - The demand for **** is too high in Pakistan.
Let's check some google insights..





If you search for other words like a@@, fuc%, vagina etc then Pakistan still takes the 1st spot narrowly chased by India and Bangladesh


----------



## Awesome

Let me interject that one of the benefits of posting this is just plain awareness that everything is going on in Pakistan. Should it happen? It's a personal choice. Obviously a lot of Pakistanis want to watch this and hence the industry is growing.

My take is that the industry should be regularized, HIV tests should be mandatory if contraceptives are not used, the sale of these videos should be in some designated adult stores so that its kept away from the children and general awareness programs about the morality of the trade and promiscuity should be given out.

This way people will have a choice, will get awareness and the videos won't be thrusted upon then children. 

Otherwise it will go on as it has, if we try to clamp down on it, they will just go underground.


----------



## sparklingway

hillman32 said:


> Whats the point of posting this stuff ?



The culture of denial and the walls of silence .


----------



## sparklingway

Patriot said:


> Agreed - The demand for **** is too high in Pakistan.
> Let's check some google insights..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you search for other words like a@@, fuc&#37;, vagina etc then Pakistan still takes the 1st spot narrowly chased by India and Bangladesh



I can counter that claim b/c more "refined terms" are unknown to our populace and they end up searching a couple of terms only.

But with the low levels of internet penetration in Pakistan, even the "less refined" terms defining us as the leading searches is a symbol of the problem that our society faces.

Extreme gender segregation and orthodoxy cannot be neglected as reasons. Even if you support such gender segregation, it does not mean this it is not a reason for such problems. Not everybody will become the "pure" Muslim that you would want him to become.

*@Aasim: *
You have just signed your death warrant. Moral brigade will come with their illegal weapons (no irony here) and hunt you down. How dare you suggest this? This is the "west's problem". People in Pakistan do not watch ****. The author of the story is an "agent" who is showing "bad image".


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Patriot said:


> Beta, you should not be using internet .You're too young.Your parents should install parental controls.



My parents do not know computer, if they did they'd watch ****.


----------



## T-Faz

Asim Aquil said:


> Let me interject that one of the benefits of posting this is just plain awareness that everything is going on in Pakistan. Should it happen? It's a personal choice. Obviously a lot of Pakistanis want to watch this and hence the industry is growing.
> 
> My take is that the industry should be regularized, HIV tests should be mandatory if contraceptives are not used, the sale of these videos should be in some designated adult stores so that its kept away from the children and general awareness programs about the morality of the trade and promiscuity should be given out.
> 
> This way people will have a choice, will get awareness and the videos won't be thrusted upon then children.
> 
> Otherwise it will go on as it has, if we try to clamp down on it, they will just go underground.



That is what I say, there is demand for it, very high demand. Legalize it like US has done because clearly people are taking part in such things through choice rather than circumstances.

This way it can be regulated and proper procedures followed to address all problems and keep it open to its sex starved audience.

Same with alcohol and many other things which we need to be addressing rather than shying away from. You need to learn about in a correct manner to know what is right or wrong, this problem of not confronting the core issues will come to haunt us in the future.

Society today is different to what it used to be and thus the correct approach is required.


----------



## pappuyadav

These socially sick industries must be STOPPED...
children should be taught abt moral values, "seks" should only have one opening before marraige ie thru masturbation all other forms of "seks" should be banned...those who violate these should be given severe punishment like as in middle east countries.


----------



## BATMAN

Bang Galore said:


> Weird or not, I notice that you were interested enough to read. How else did you get here?



_She walks away from him and he follows her to the edge of the bed. The girl looks coyly up at him and says, &#8220;Please don&#8217;t.&#8221;_

Obviously he did not but i did .... that's why i don't see any **** in the description of article but the psoter.... clearly is propaganda agent of anti Pakistan organizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## major arif

this is the reason v r facing hardships in every field.................

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------

baqol moulana tariq jamil.....................


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

I think Pakistan needs some sort of Sexual health education. Sure, we're muslim but does that mean we're going to let our children go and catch aids, be misinformed about sex etc? If not in the schools then at the home.


----------



## major arif

baqol moulana tariq jamil


----------



## major arif

hakumat ko gali mat do.................zardari nawaz sharif mqm ko gali mat do....................k tmhari waja se ye sab ha.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## major arif

arey inho ne to ye corruption wagera karna hi ha..........................kio k hadis shareef ha..........jis qom ma zana aam ho jae................us qom per Allah na ahel or corrupt hukumran musallat kar lete han........................


----------



## pappuyadav

Its peoples lust that creating big markets for these things...


----------



## major arif

ab hum ghor karen................k ghalti kis ki ha...........................kio na hum khud b baaz aa jaen...........in cheezo se ...........or oro ko b pakar pakar kr un ki minnatey karen.........k khuda ra hamarey hal pa rehem karo.......apney hal pa rehm karo......................Allah khud sarey azab utha le ga hum sey.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FreekiN

Major Arif, calm down.

Also, please put everything you want to say in one post before creating one post for every sentence.


----------



## v9s

Man ...somebody better start posting some links soon 

I mean, with titles like "Andheri Raat" and "Titliyaan," what could go wrong?


----------



## zagahaga

yes he is jewish ... his culture endorseses nudity soo i wouldent really care ... but the pakistani brother needs to get married.. please be sensative to girls aswell they to are on this fourm and the last thing they want is to feel uncomfortabel


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

birdofprey said:


> Nice language you have been learning while growing up. shower more abuses towards Indians and get glorified.
> 
> What a shame.!!



Prostitutes in any country are ....... dont take it as an insult to india .......im talking about indian pornstars labbeled as Pakistani women.


----------



## ARCHON

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Prostitutes in any country are ....... dont take it as an insult to india .......im talking about indian pornstars labbeled as Pakistani women.



Check who is labelling whom before u post something like that.. 

Are Indians labelling any of the US based pornstars as pakistanis???

Do u believe all the discussions involving making **** inside Pakistan involves Indian pornstars ???


----------



## Pakistani Man

birdofprey said:


> Check who is labelling whom before u post something like that..
> 
> Are Indians labelling any of the US based pornstars as pakistanis???
> 
> Do u believe all the discussions involving making **** inside Pakistan involves Indian pornstars ???



If it looks likes a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck....


----------



## ARCHON

Pakistani Man said:


> If it looks likes a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck....



Sorry brother. You wont hear the reply you are expecting from me so that you can start a war of words.

Check the thread header at-least. Its about the prevailing **** industry inside the nation of Pakistan.

Hold and reserve all ur comments and cheap shots when a discussion comes up about the same regarding Indian **** industry.Other than that there is no justice in bringing this into this topic.

Any thread has to get debated about merits and its demerits and possible solution if any.

Its sad that each thread ends up in Indo-Pak bashing.

Some people come here just to get some clappings from fanboys ( both indians and Pakistanis) , they have no interest in a serious discussion. All they want is put some harsh words, which starts a war of worlds and thereby making it hard for mods to intervene and remind them about the rules *over and over again*.


----------



## FreekiN

Tehmeena Afzal and Tiffany Taylor.

They are both Pakistani by blood.







That took like 10 minutes to find lol.

Now, stop biching about how they 'don't exist' and look for solutions on how to get them away from minors.


----------



## T-Faz

FreekiN said:


> Tehmeena Afzal and Tiffany Taylor.
> 
> They are both Pakistani by blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That took like 10 minutes to find lol.
> 
> Now, stop biching about how they 'don't exist' and look for solutions on how to get them away from minors.



Do you know her, can you ask her to spend some time with me. 

I want both of them in a Menage a Trois.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FreekiN said:


> Tehmeena Afzal and Tiffany Taylor.
> 
> They are both Pakistani by blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That took like 10 minutes to find lol.
> 
> Now, stop biching about how they 'don't exist' and look for solutions on how to get them away from minors.



Sorry to bust ur bubble but she not Full blooded Pakistani....shes half french and was born and raised in france...
Never heard of tehmeena watever goggle search came out she was some american singer cum model not a pornstar who was getting threats and shyt.
Wat now?


----------



## T-Faz

Tehmeena Afzal is like *WHAM BAM KALAM*.

lol, not many pics online though.


----------



## ARCHON

T-Faz said:


> Tehmeena Afzal is like *WHAM BAM KALAM*.
> 
> lol, not many pics online though.



Are u sure?? LOL


----------



## zagahaga

Jigs said:


> That is the part that gives me a good laugh. This is really sad...i feel some of these people have been deprived.



these guys are retarded dummies who feen on girls they cant get ... plus there too ugly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

self delete


----------



## Desert Fox

Tehmeena Afzal, Tiffany Taylor etc......

just another one of those wh**e and s**tty girls! I've seen much better women than them, women who actually value their beauty and don't display it for the whole world to touch and look at!

Complete disgrace to Pakistan! A women in Hijab is a million times more beautiful then this! These girls don't even have Nur on their faces, i don't understand why anyone would feen over them?


----------



## T-Faz

Self Deleted


----------



## Desert Fox

T-Faz said:


> You better remove that part, you would not like it if I brought your sister or your mother into this, or would you.
> 
> Better remove that line and I will do the same, do not cross the limits.



, what's the matter? angry already? does this mean you don't want to spend time with Tehmeena Afzal and Tiffany Taylor?

I got nothing to worry about as i already got my message through!


----------



## T-Faz

SilentNinja said:


> lol, what's the matter? angry already? does this mean you don't want to spend time with Tehmeena Afzal and Tiffany Taylor?



No i would rather spend time with the so called hijabi noors in London that do everything on the first night.

This is supposed to be just light talk, but you are getting out of line by including nonsensical things into this topic.


----------



## Desert Fox

T-Faz said:


> No i would rather spend time with the so called *hijabi noors* in London that do everything on the first night.o



i think you dream too much


----------



## sparklingway

> i don't think you would be saying (or approving it in the first place) this if your sister or mother was doing this, or would you?



Besides turning the whole debate into a personal affair, you have clearly dropped to the lowest levels for you have no argument left.

On a separate note, a woman is always *your* mother, *your* daughter or *your* wife; she never has any identity of her own does she? Women are like real estate to you bunch. The property of a Male Chauvinist Pig. Had it been upto you people, you would have them locked and chained.

Somehow a debate over the existence, the social repercussions and the moral fabric of a society has been turned into how a woman in a hijab is more beautiful than one without a hijab. For the record, a woman without a hijab does not become a pornstar. 

And for the general debate, every MCP had as usual committed himself to posting about female "pornstars". Where's the male ones? Oh, I forgot, they are macho males in the opinions of all MCPs.

*Mods* : Please close this thread now.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------

